# CCA Orlando BBQ 4/24/09



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

From: Dan Askin <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, Apr 21, 2009 at 10:34 AM
Subject: 11th Annual CCA Orlando BBQ - Last chance to RSVP!
To: CCA Orlando Chapter (Members)

Dear CCA Supporter,

Just a few days until the 11th Annual CCA Orlando BBQ presented by Hell’s Bay Boatworks! The weather forecast looks great and we look forward to seeing everyone at the Winter Park Farmers Market Friday night April 24th. The party starts at 6:00! Please see the Live Auction preview at the bottom of this message for a look at some of the items in this year’s live auction.



Tickets will be available at the door but we need know how many to plan for. Please RSVP today if you plan to attend so we can be sure to have enough food. Simply reply to this email and let me know how many in your party.



Free beer and wine, great BBQ Dinner, Auctions, Raffles, Boats, Guides, Art and more all for $40 per person including a one year CCA membership! And you haven’t RSVP’d yet? Email your RSVP today!



Special thanks to the following Corporate and Reserved table sponsors!

Title Sponsor:  Hell's Bay Boatworks the Official Shallow Water Skiff of CCA Florida

Corporate Sponsors: Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World Orlando,  Winter Park Blue and Wrap This, Ink.

Reserved Table Sponsors: Alan Byrd & Associates, Atlantic Steel Inc., CCA Mid Coast Chapter, Central Florida Marine, Chicago Title/Central Florida Commercial Title Services, Florida Medical Development, Greg Harrison & Leading Edge Title, Kevin Reynolds, Longwood Lincoln Mercury, Rumberger Kirk and Caldwell.



Don’t miss out, reserve your tickets today! As always please feel free to call me if you have any questions about the event (321-663-2588).

 

Thanks for your continued support of CCA Florida,

Dan



Live Auction Preview



1.       Ultimate Panhandle Luxury Getaway to Marlin Mansion

The owners of “Marlin Mansion” spared no expense when creating this luxury getaway! This new 2,800 square foot 3 story luxury home, complete with elevator, is located in an upscale gated community on the Carrabelle River just 60 miles south of Tallahassee. The house has 3 bedrooms and 3 1/2 baths. Each bedroom has its own private bathroom, wet bar with refrigerator and flat screen TV! The master comes complete with a jetted tub and a separate tile shower with 6 shower heads! You can easily accommodate the whole family or a large group of friends in style with one King, two Queens and a set of bunk beds. Be sure to bring the boat as it is just a short ride from your private dock to some of the best fishing the gulf has to offer!



2.            Los Suenos Costa Rica Vacation Extravaganza For Six  

Hummingbird Vacations has donated a week in Costa Rica including use of a luxurious condominium and Custom Sportfishing boat. (www.hummingbirdvacations.com).  The package includes 7 nights in the condo, up to 3 days of fishing aboard the SailsCall, a Venture 34 center console with captain and mate.  In the 77 trips the SailsCall made so far this year, guests recorded bites from 615 sailfish, 27 marlin and 215 dolphin/dorado, tuna, wahoo, snappers, grouper and roosterfish. That's an average of 11 bites & 7 catches per trip.

The condo is in Los Suenos, the premier luxury destination in Costa Rica. The 2 bedroom, 2 bath condo sleeps up to six.  The package includes 7 nights at the condo (Saturday check in, Saturday check out), use of the owners’ boat for three days for fishing, diving, snorkeling or sunset cruises.  Use the boat for whatever activities you want, simply pay for boat fuel, bait, and crew tips at the end of each trip.  The package also includes access to the Los Suenos Beach Club, pools and fitness center.

 Trip does not include air or ground transportation.  Trip is subject to mutually agreeable dates (Apr. 1st to Dec. 1st ) and expires after 1 year of purchase



3.     Catered Dinner for 50 By Texas Cattle Company      

You and 49 of your best friends are in for a treat! Texas Cattle Company will come to your home, office or venue of your choosing and put on a spread your guests will be sure to rave about. Texas Cattle Company will bring everything including the kitchen sink! You just make the call and they will handle the rest. Serving only the best aged steaks, Texas Cattle Company has become the  preferred caterer for CCA events around the state. The lucky     winner of this auction item has the option to upgrade to 16 oz Ribeyes for just $5 per person! (Not Valid During the month of December)



4.            7 Night Vacation on Bokeelia Island                                               

Experience southwest Florida island style! Enjoy 7 days and 7 nights in a 2 story, 2-bedroom/2.5-bath waterfront townhouse in the Bocilla Island Club. Your vacation home can sleep up to 8 people. Bokeelia Island is perfectly located just minutes away from Boca Grande, Captiva Island, Sanibel Island, Cabbage Key, Caya Costa and Useppa Island. Bring your boat and family for an unforgettable vacation! Enjoy 2 heated pools, a gazebo on the bay, classy Caribbean decor, granite counter tops, private balconies, tennis courts, boat slip and a full service marina. Your trip also includes a full day (8 hours) of guided inshore fishing for 2 anglers. Trip must be booked on mutually agreeable dates and taken within one year of purchase. Dockage fee of $10 per day is not included. Donated by Screenprintplus.com



5.            Casa Vieja Lodge  Guatemala

Come join us for what is undoubtedly the finest sailfishing in the world, located in one of the most easily reached destinations in the Americas! Guatemala’s billfish productivity is literally unbeatable. With numbers like 124 releases in a single day, by one boat and 300 releases in 3 days on conventional tackle or how about 57 in a single day fly fishing and an overall annual release rate of a dozen billfish per day, per boat, it’s clear that Guatemala’s Pacific coast offers the highest concentrations of billfish found anywhere worldwide.

Your trip for two includes 3 nights’ accommodations, two days   fishing, 3 meals a day and all ground transfers. Trip must be booked on mutually agreeable dates between May 1, 2008 and November 30, 2008. Additional days fishing and accommodations are available and a portion of all add-ons will be donated to CCA!  This trip cannot be used in conjunction with any other special, blocked or book trip and depends on availability. Donated by Casa Vieja Lodge



6.            “Hell’s Bay Slam” by Steve Whitlock

This is your chance to own a signed, limited edition print by tonight’s featured artist, Steve Whitlock. Originally commissioned by Hell’s Bay Boatworks this piece will look great in your home or office.  Donated by Steve Whitlock



7.    7.            Abaco Bahamas Getaway for Four

Four lucky anglers will enjoy a 4-day, 3-night getaway to the beautiful Pura Vida Waterfont Cottages located on Lubbers Cay in the Bahamas. Your trip also includes 2 half days of offshore fishing aboard a the custom, tournament rigged, 44’ “Island Retriever.” You will be fishing for tuna, dolphin, wahoo, blue marlin, white marlin, and sailfish. The Pura Vida Waterfront Cottages are fully furnished and sit on a small, secluded island with a beautiful private beach and a 100’ deep-water dock. Trip also includes transportation to and from the mainland and the use of a 22’ center console to explore the islands. Trip does not include airfare. Trip must be booked on mutually agreeable dates and taken between March and June within one year of purchase.

 

8.            Florida Keys Vacation For 7 Days and 7 Nights for Six

Grab the family and let’s go to the Keys for a week. Enjoy 7 days and 7 nights in either a 2-bedroom 1-bath or 2 bedroom 2 bath     private home on Cudjoe Key. Your vacation paradise home will sleep up to six people. This "New" Oceanside waterfront home has a community swimming pool and is just 15 miles from Key West. The perfect location, just 10 homes from the ocean, is perfect to  relax peacefully and also close enough to be entertained by all that Key West has to offer. This unit is located in Venture Out's private gated park and includes lots of amenities. From the full kitchen to the propane grill, the daily fresh catch is always on the menu. When it comes time to relax, take your choice: either upstairs in the air conditioned living room with a flat panel television and surround sound, having your favorite cocktail on the upstairs lanai, or just  telling old fishing and boating stories downstairs in the comfortable captains patio chairs overlooking your boat. This is where memories are made and last a lifetime. The dock will hold up to a 34' overall length boat and has secure storage downstairs for all the gear. As you captain your boat out of the canal you pass the boat ramp,    marina and have immediate access to the ocean and gulf where destiny awaits. Trip must be booked on mutually agreeable dates      between May 1st – December 24th and taken within one year of   purchase. Not available on major holidays, lobster mini season or the first week of the regular lobster season. Donated by Screenprintplus.com



9.            Vehicle or Boat Wrap by Wrap This, Ink.

You are bidding on a complete design, print and installation package from Wrap This, Ink. (a $5,000.00 retail value.)

Wrap This, Ink. is nationally recognized as the industry leader in fleet graphics and vehicle ad wraps. With 12 years experience and literally thousands of vehicles and watercraft wrapped, Wrap This is the only choice for mobile advertising. Wrap This exclusively uses 3M vinyl products & the highest quality digital printers in the world.

And, your new wrap will come with a 3 year written warranty!

A Wrap This designer will work directly with you to create a one-of-a-kind, attention grabbing wrap for your business vehicle, car, boat…virtually anything you can imagine!

So if you’re Ready for Attention, you’ve come to the right place! Donated by Wrap This, Ink.



10.          3 Night Treasure Coast Getaway for Two

Your trip for two includes 3 nights at Capt Hiram's Resort  and 2 half days of guided fishing in monster snook country!

Captain Hiram's Resort has a riverfront restaurant, Bahamian-style SandBar, free Wi-Fi, Boatique gift shop, marina with free water taxi and great live entertainment all week. The Inn features rooms with balconies or patios and a heated pool with tropical foliage.

Your two days of fishing include a half day inshore with Capt. J.C. Henderson and a half day inshore or nearshore with Capt. Gus Brugger. Donated by Capt. J.C. Henderson and Capt. Gus Brugger



11. One Week Vacation on the Homosassa River

Take your friends or family and the boat for a weeklong vacation in a Homosassa Riverfront home with a waterfront deck and deepwater dockage. This beautiful home has 2 bedrooms, and 2 baths a large gourmet kitchen and an enclosed sleeping porch. This is a true luxury fishing and vacation lodge, located on one of the widest portions of the main Homosassa River. Bring your boat and fishing gear! Amenities include cable TV, Hi-speed internet and local phone. “You don’t live in one room, why vacation in one?” Trip must be booked on mutually agreeable dates within one year of purchase. Donated by Rob Sutton


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I can not believe it has come to this. I am going with my wife  :

No one else from this forum is going to be there to support CCA? I can understand the banquets are a little pricey for the average Joe but $40 for the BBQ is very affordable when you consider it covers membership dues plus food and drinks. Plus its a good time. I am big fan of Steve Whitock's artwork. I am hoping to pick up at least one print and if I am lucky get it signed. I would also like to see the microskiff/CCA Gheenoe NMZ up close.

http://stevewhitlock.com/









http://stevewhitlock.com/Chart_Art/Mosqito_Lagoon copy.jpg









http://stevewhitlock.com/Chart_Art/everglades_tarpon_chart_lar.jpg


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I talked to Dan at CCA. There will also be a 13' Camo Gheenoe Highsider being raffled off at this event. The boat is donated by Central Florida Marine.

[smiley=bravo.gif]


CCA also has a Yamaha motor program the helps them raise money. If you are looking to purchase a new Yamaha I can try to have that model listed to the items available in the auction and let you know what the minimum bid is ahead of time. This can be a great way to get a deal on a Yamaha motor while supporting CCA.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I talked to Dan at CCA. There will also be a 13' Camo Gheenoe Highsider being raffled off at this event. The boat is donated by Central Florida Marine.
> 
> [smiley=bravo.gif]


Cool! but we all know the microskiff.com NMZ looks better... LOL! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree 100%. The MicroSkiff NMZ is in a league of its own. But its nice to see local businesses supporting CCA too. Plus the cool factor of another Gheenoe.


I also heard that there will be 4 or 5 Hells Bay boats there on display. I am looking forward to talking to Chris or Tom if they are there ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for the CCA. Take lots of pix. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its 6:45 and I am still sitting at my house. The BBQ started a 6 PM but my wife is not home from work yet. F-ing pissed right now.


----------

